# Favorite Movie Speeches



## chris0 (Jun 25, 2007)

I just watched "Henry V" again on MGMHD today, the Kenneth Branagh version. Although I think the movie as a whole is pretty good, when it's on I watch it mainly for the St. Crispin's Day speech. I think it's one of the most inspiring speeches ever put on film. Branagh does a great job delivering it, and of course he had a pretty good writer.

It got me thinking about other great movie speeches. Do any of you have favorite movie speeches? They could be inspiring or funny or menacing, whatever.

What's your favorite movie speech?


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Patton.


----------



## bobukcat (Dec 20, 2005)

It's more of a rant than a speach but I'll take Clark's melt-down in Christmas Vacation.


----------



## DBS Commando (Apr 7, 2006)

Independence Day had a good one


----------



## elaclair (Jun 18, 2004)

I agree with Nick, Patton hands-down.


----------



## EXTACAMO (Apr 7, 2007)

Don't know if this could actually be classified as a speech but Aldo Ray's briefing to the press in the Green Berets was pretty strring.


----------



## jodyguercio (Aug 16, 2007)

Denzel Washington in Remember the Titans when the team went on the run to Gettysburg is one, Mel Gibson in Braveheart (again the writer was awesome) is another.


----------



## HIPAR (May 15, 2005)

I am leaving soon, and you will forgive me if I speak bluntly. The universe grows smaller every day, and the threat of aggression by any group, anywhere, can no longer be tolerated. There must be security for all, or no one is secure. Now, this does not mean giving up any freedom, except the freedom to act irresponsibly. Your ancestors knew this when they made laws to govern themselves and hired policemen to enforce them. We, of the other planets, have long accepted this principle. We have an organization for the mutual protection of all planets and for the complete elimination of aggression. The test of any such higher authority is, of course, the police force that supports it. For our policemen, we created a race of robots. Their function is to patrol the planets in spaceships like this one and preserve the peace. In matters of aggression, we have given them absolute power over us. This power cannot be revoked. At the first sign of violence, they act automatically against the aggressor. The penalty for provoking their action is too terrible to risk. The result is, we live in peace, without arms or armies, secure in the knowledge that we are free from aggression and war. Free to pursue more... profitable enterprises. Now, we do not pretend to have achieved perfection, but we do have a system, and it works. I came here to give you these facts. It is no concern of ours how you run your own planet, but if you threaten to extend your violence, this Earth of yours will be reduced to a burned-out cinder. Your choice is simple: join us and live in peace, or pursue your present course and face obliteration. We shall be waiting for your answer. The decision rests with you. :eek2: 

--- Klaatu


----------



## Carl Spock (Sep 3, 2004)

Paul Scofield in _A Man For All Seasons_

Sir Thomas More's "Give The Devil Benefit Of Law" speech


----------



## HDTAXMAN (Mar 6, 2007)

Strother Martin in "Cool Hand Luke".


----------

